# I rode a TT



## iandg (12 Jun 2019)

My first since 1997. 

Rode as a guest in the Dumfries CC 18 mile club TT. Rode my 1978 Raleigh on 42x17 fixed with 32c Panaracer Pasella tyres. Hoping to finish in about an hour and got under 53 mins 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2445150513


----------



## Sharky (13 Jun 2019)

Now you've done it. Once a TT'er always a TT'er. I'm afraid the future looks bleak and a slippery slope back into training.


----------



## iandg (1 Aug 2019)

Another go last night. Managed 26-15 for 10 miles.

Upped the fixed from 67" to 74" and achieved a 5 km/h (32 km/h -37 km/h) improvement on my last ride


----------



## Sharky (1 Aug 2019)

iandg said:


> Another go last night. Managed 26-15 for 10 miles.
> 
> Upped the fixed from 67" to 74" and achieved a 5 km/h (32 km/h -37 km/h) improvement on my last ride


That's mighty impressive. If my maths is right, that represents an average cadence of around 119 rpm!

I'd like to see what you could do on a pursuiter's gear - 88" or higher.
(with clip-on aero bars)


----------



## iandg (1 Aug 2019)

Sharky said:


> That's mighty impressive. If my maths is right, that represents an average cadence of around 119 rpm!
> 
> I'd like to see what you could do on a pursuiter's gear - 88" or higher.
> (with clip-on aero bars)



Machars.net gives 105rpm. 

Plan for next year is to borrow a track bike and do as you suggest. Build up the gear and do some specific training.

The ride was just outside 3 mins of the last 10 I rode - back in 1983.

Pursuit and 10's were my forte back in the 70s/80s


----------



## iandg (7 Aug 2019)

Another 10 - slightly more undulating and a bit windier than the last event so dropped the gear from 74" to 72.8" and did 27-20. Pleased to maintain an average of approx 105 rpm

https://www.strava.com/activities/2599623461


----------



## iandg (12 Sep 2019)

Last club event of the season last night the 'Pie Eaters 5 mile Handicap'. Not quite 5 mile (my GPS recorded 7.5km), I finished 2nd in the event (the fast guys stayed at home) and won the handicap trophy - a great end to my first season after a 35 year 'lay-off'

Ridden 6 events this year all on fixed, on my old 70s Raleigh and in the 'Merckx Position'

Park Farm Hilly 17 - 52-44 (67")
Collin 10 - 26-14 (74")
Hoddam 10 - 27-23 (73")
Lockerbie10 - 26-09 (74")
Gilchristland HC Champs - 13-42 (62") 1st V50
Pie Eaters H/cap '5' - 12-25 (76") 2nd O/A !st H/cap

Lighter wheels, clip on tri-bars and some specific training next year - and maybe even a modern track frame


----------



## Sharky (12 Sep 2019)

Aero helmet, clip on bars and a bigger gear - you'll be unstoppable.

I've been pondering on getting myself a better (carbon) track frame, but most are dedicated track frames and the forks are not drilled for a front brake. But advantages over a traditional steel frame are probably minimal. The three upgrades above, then some aero wheels. The frame can wait until later, when you need that extra 10 seconds.

Good luck for next season


----------

